# Penn 525 Super Mag Extra



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Here's the deal....I purchased a new in the box USA made 525 Mag. Purchased from the UK a super mag extra left side plate (with clicker). Added two new ABEC 7 ceramic bearings. Added two new Lee Valley extra magnets to the mag carrier. Added a lighter weight Squall power handle (the original 525 Mag stainless handle is also included). Includes factory 525 Mag box, with oil, instructions, rod clamp, and new Ultima F1 20lb fishing line. Everything is new and unfished. I did throw it over grass a few times. The extra magnets make it ultra controllable.....or you can blow it up with wide open mag position. Note the super mag side plate does retain the clicker. I have over $300 in this setup. Plan to leave it on this site a couple days......then off to other sites. $199 shipped, USPS money order, or PayPal...you pay the fees. Becoming a collecters item.....or a serious long range fishing option. Serious inquires only........seldom does such an offering surface.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

These are a few pics of the mag arrangement inside a Penn 525 Super Mag

















*
This is the "SLIDY" 525 MAG, for comparison . . .*


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hey DSURF,

has the reel been fished much? would like to add another of these


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

NTKG said:


> hey DSURF,
> 
> has the reel been fished much? would like to add another of these


hey neil,
he mentioned it was unfished, just casted over grass.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

fish-on said:


> hey neil,
> he mentioned it was unfished, just casted over grass.


Fred. We all know my english is bad!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

DSURF- I want to pull the trigger, but i have run into a few 525's that for some reason the spool makes contact with the frame etc under load, they are fine in freespool, but while reeling or with thumb pressure make noise. Would you be ok with me paying for the reel, getting it, and checking it out, and if for some reason this reel also does this, to send it back and we can do a refund?


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

NTKG said:


> Fred. We all know my english is bad!


lol…btw, met your boy chung the other day.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

What a deal.....for you....I'll pass.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

This is dsurf's thread. I am removing posts irrelevant to discussing his sale of this item.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Closed.


----------

